# Can you use F17 T8's if Ballast reads F32 t8's?



## electricmalone (Feb 21, 2013)

The f32t8 is a max. It will run everything up to that wattage. The burn out is probably from the ballast itself. Is it a low normal or high power factor? Cheap ballasts burn lamps out very quick. Try fulham's workhorse ballasts. Top quality
I worked for Sylvania doing ballasts and lamps for two years. Don't miss it for even a second.


----------



## Wbangs (Oct 6, 2012)

It is cheap. Here is a picture.


----------



## Wbangs (Oct 6, 2012)

This ballast lists both wattage. The original did not have the 17 watt lamps.


----------



## Wbangs (Oct 6, 2012)

Here was the original ballast. Different number.


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

HD sells replacement ballasts for around $15 (I _THINK_ they are Sylvanias) that work great and are easy on the lamps, also have less Radio noise too. I converted two of the cheap shoplight F40T12 fixtures to T8's (reused the same sockets just wired them according to the diagram on the ballast.) 

Problem solved. 

And I'd call the number on those junk ballasts and demand a refund. :thumbsup:


----------



## Electric_Light (Apr 6, 2010)

Often time, yes but don't assume. 

Some ballasts permit F17T8s, but not in all configurations. For example, 2xF32T8 may permit 1 or 2 32WT8, but may not permit running one F17T8. It's not unusual to see 32WT8 run at 0.88 but 17WT8 run at 0.95 to 1.05 BF. 

"Try fulham's workhorse ballasts. Top quality" 
Fulham, in my opinion, is a low bid production ballast for consumer products sold at HD and such. They make plenty of ballasts that do not conform ANSI specifications for all lamp combinations. 

It's usually best to match lamp/ballast to avoid finger pointing in warranty situations (i.e. Sylvania/Sylvania, GE/GE, Philips/Advance)


----------



## Electric_Light (Apr 6, 2010)

mxslick said:


> HD sells replacement ballasts for around $15 (I _THINK_ they are Sylvanias) that work great and are easy on the lamps, also have less Radio noise too. I converted two of the cheap shoplight F40T12 fixtures to T8's (reused the same sockets just wired them according to the diagram on the ballast.)
> 
> Problem solved.
> 
> And I'd call the number on those junk ballasts and demand a refund. :thumbsup:


If you converted F40T12 rapid start to F32T8 inst start and you didn't jump the pins close to the socket at each lamp end, you will suffer poor lamp life.


----------

